

Ask HN: Is Seomoz lying? - pocha
http://wimprint.com/~pocha/log-47

======
petercooper
I don't think it's lying about the position as Codelearn comes up #17 for me
for 'rails tutorials'.

However, any position beyond #10 is pretty much useless on anything but the
most popular terms. People just don't tend to venture that far. The difference
between position #17 and #40, say, will be like fighting over 0.0001% vs
0.0003% of the audience (not real numbers, just to illustrate a point).

~~~
pocha
Thanks Peter for the explanation. I think I agree to your point.

In addition - probably the rise & fall in impressions for the keyword is not
to do with the keyword ranking. Any idea on this ?

